
Microsoft next console revealed: Xbox Series X (12 teraflop GPU and a NVMe SSD) - alienreborn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tUqIHwHDEc
======
alienreborn
Better link: [https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2019/12/12/microsoft-unveils-
xbo...](https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2019/12/12/microsoft-unveils-xbox-
series-x/)

